# Silliest "Christian" Book you will admit to reading.



## Jon Lake

I was thinking about this as I looked at a book a well-meaning family member gave me, (you know the ones, they know you are a Christian and they go into Lifeway and grab whatever is #1) anyway, I will take the "fire" first since it is my thread, a number of years ago I came across a battered edition of "New Age Bible Versions." It was after James White published his book refuting it: People, I like the King James, and it could well be that the TR or MT are better choices for the Greek, BUT ALL THAT ASIDE, it was the worst written book I recall reading, I don't know if any of you have been exposed to our friend Gail Ripplinger's writing style, but it is this hodge-podge of horrid rhymes and puns and well it was bad! So, I guess since I "fessed" up, I will let you give your Christian Book Nightmare!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Too many!

-Every Left Behind book

-3 Benny Hinn Books

-about 6 Hal Lindsey Books

-3-4 Tex Mars books

I spent 20 years as an Arminian Dispensationalist so I've read quite a few silly books!


----------



## Jon Lake

PuritanBouncer said:


> Too many!
> 
> -Every Left Behind book
> 
> -3 Benny Hinn Books
> 
> -about 6 Hal Lindsey Books
> 
> -3-4 Tex Mars books
> 
> I spent 20 years as an Arminian Dispensationalist so I've read quite a few silly books!


OK, in sheer badness I shall help with a narrowing down:Hinn vs Marrs! Who is most out there?


----------



## turmeric

I'm looking at one called _Crisis in Christian Music_ by Dr. Jack Wheaton. Okay, I hate CCM, but this guy is explaining just exactly _which _beats will make you a sex-crazed pagan...

Then there's _Epicenter_, the lates thriller by Joel Rosenberg, explaining that Gog and Magog (which positively _is_ Russia) is going to start Armageddon _before _the Rapture and the Tribulation. I'll give Rosenberg this, however, he realizes that peace, however temporary, is a good thing, and he has a charity which helps needy Arabs and Palestinians as well as Israelis.

Every once in a while, Mom just can't bear to see me wandering in error and she simply must give me a book...


----------



## he beholds

Amazon.com: The Measure of a Man: Gene Getz: Books

In high school my friend and I were new to xianity and we found this book. We would meet at the coffee shop and try to read through this book--we aren't even men! I have no idea if the book is silly or legit, but for us, it was ridiculous.


----------



## Grymir

The Book of Mormon.


----------



## Sonoftheday

I voted New Age Bible Versions because I once tried to read the ESV. haha just kidding i actually own the ESV and use it nearly exclusively but thought Id sound like a good little KJV-o boy for a minute. When I took a new testament studies class at a secular college I was forced to use the NRSV for the class, and not only that but a Harper Collins Study Bible NRSV. The study notes were riddled with blasphemy on every page. The notes were trying more to point out contradictions in the word then they were to giving an exegesis or even an explanation of the text. I dropped the class after 1 week whenever the professor asked us to write a paper about which books of the bible we didnt think belonged in it. I emailed _her_ that I found this project to be impossible because I thought God did a mighty fine job of putting his word in every book of the bible to which she replied basically look at the bible as a literary book and choose from there. I couldnt find it in me to view God's word in such a degrading way so I dropped the class. Kept the Harper Collins SB though, and at times it helps me to understand the way the unregenerate mind view God's Holy Word.


----------



## Grymir

Dave Hunt - "A Cup of Trembling: Jerusalem and Bible Prophecy"


----------



## AThornquist

I'm still reading through it, but it is called "The Greatest Secret." It is the "Christian" spin on "The Secret." You know, the New Age junk that Oprah was (is) vigorously advertising. It is a health, wealth, and prosperity "universal energy" guide that seriously twists Scripture (of course). The author, Ron McIntosh, was chaplain at Oral Roberts' college.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Jon Lake said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many!
> 
> -Every Left Behind book
> 
> -3 Benny Hinn Books
> 
> -about 6 Hal Lindsey Books
> 
> -3-4 Tex Mars books
> 
> I spent 20 years as an Arminian Dispensationalist so I've read quite a few silly books!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in sheer badness I shall help with a narrowing down:Hinn vs Marrs! Who is most out there?
Click to expand...


Hinn, not even close! Marrs is a conspiracy nut but Hinn is a devil.


----------



## Grymir

Scofield Reference Bible (KJV of course), signed by John Hagee. Probably worth alot in certain Christian circles! 

I have another one signed by Chuck Missler. I don't have any of his books. So he doesn't make the list.


----------



## KMK

The Good News Bible from cover to cover! (Great stick figures)


----------



## Marrow Man

As a new Christian, I read Dave Hunt's _The Seduction of Christianity_ (not so bad, except for some shoddy exegesis), Texx Marrs _Dark Secrets of the New Age_ (he did even realize there is one than one flavor of Presbyterian, believe it or not), and quite a few Jack Chick comic books!


----------



## Notthemama1984

He Touched Me by Hinn

4 Parsley books.

Jerusalem Countdown by Hagee

A bunch of other crazy charismatic books.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

I read one of the "Left Behind" books...I really don't remember which one! I also read "Velvet Elvis" by Rob Bell. I only read it to be able to refute it knowledgeably. Still...it was really bad.


----------



## Augusta

I read two of Aimee Semple McPherson's biographies. That was when I was in her charismatic denom.


----------



## E Nomine

I'm guilty of a plethora:

A bunch of Left Behinds,
The John Hagee Prophecy Study Bible, NKJV,
A bunch of Jack Chick books (e.g. Did the Catholic Church Give Us The Bible, Going Bananas),
Don't Know Much About The Bible, 

And I'm looking forward to the upcoming Wolverton Bible!


----------



## Theoretical

The Traveler's Gift


----------



## Timothy William

Marrow Man said:


> As a new Christian, I read Dave Hunt's _The Seduction of Christianity_ (not so bad, except for some shoddy exegesis), Texx Marrs _Dark Secrets of the New Age_ (he did even realize there is one than one flavor of Presbyterian, believe it or not), and quite a few Jack Chick comic books!



When I was about 17 I read _The Seduction of Christianity_ and _Beyond Seduction_; not too bad, not too good, they attack a target that is worthy of attack, but don't offer much of a positive alternative. Still, it was good to read a book that condemned making images of Christ in our minds.

At about age 15 my mother forced me to read some rubbish by Norman Vincent Peale: _The Power of Positive Thinking_ it was called. I thank God that I was able to see through that unchristian rubbish, even though I wasn't yet converted at that time.


----------



## lwadkins

The Bondage Breaker (alt title "A Demon Made Me Do It!'')


----------



## Notthemama1984

Here is another one.

Daily Devotions of Smith Wigglesworth


----------



## nicnap

What? AM I the only one who has read Max Lucado?!? Oops! Just admitted to it!


----------



## discipulo

The 4th Dimension (remember the music of Twilight Zone ? That’s it !)

by David (Paul) Yongi Cho

Cho claims to have received his call to preach from «Christ», who appeared 

to him dressed like a fireman.

Maybe he got that calling in a forest fire : (

And He changed his name from Paul to David, allegedly «god» showed him that Paul Cho 

had to die and David Cho was to be resurrected in his place.

I wonder why nobody notices any difference…

At that time I thought it was quite a powerful book…I Know…


----------



## Notthemama1984

discipulo said:


> The 4th Dimension (remember the music of Twilight Zone ? That’s it !)
> 
> by David (Paul) Yongi Cho
> 
> Cho claims to have received his call to preach from «Christ», who appeared
> 
> to him dressed like a fireman.
> 
> Maybe he got that calling in a forest fire : (
> 
> And He changed his name from Paul to David, allegedly «god» showed him that Paul Cho
> 
> had to die and David Cho was to be resurrected in his place.
> 
> I wonder why nobody notices any difference…
> 
> At that time I thought it was quite a powerful book…I Know…



He is really that far out there? I know that the cell group camp adores Cho. I had no clue he was a fruit.


----------



## Pilgrim

Chaplainintraining said:


> discipulo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 4th Dimension (remember the music of Twilight Zone ? That’s it !)
> 
> by David (Paul) Yongi Cho
> 
> Cho claims to have received his call to preach from «Christ», who appeared
> 
> to him dressed like a fireman.
> 
> Maybe he got that calling in a forest fire : (
> 
> And He changed his name from Paul to David, allegedly «god» showed him that Paul Cho
> 
> had to die and David Cho was to be resurrected in his place.
> 
> I wonder why nobody notices any difference…
> 
> At that time I thought it was quite a powerful book…I Know…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is really that far out there? I know that the cell group camp adores Cho. I had no clue he was a fruit.
Click to expand...


He is way out there.


----------



## DavidinKnoxville

The Purpose Driven Life


----------



## Blue Tick

Frank Peretti novels. Not really silly just bad theology.


----------



## BobVigneault

I've read a lot of the books mentioned but the silliest would have to be "Late Great" and Lindsey's other big seller "The Devil Is Alive and....". I was about 17 or 18 and I was so impressed with with "The Devil...." book that I bought 10 copies and gave them away. I wanted everyone to know the 'truth'. Ugh! It was probably right after I watched "A Thief In The Night". Double ugh!


----------



## Herald

Am I able to plead the Christian version of the 5th?


----------



## Gloria

Chaplainintraining said:


> Here is another one.
> 
> Daily Devotions of Smith Wigglesworth




Wow...


----------



## Pergamum

I just read part of the Shack because it was recommended to me by a colleague....scary to get a book recommendation like that.


----------



## Jon Lake

Grymir said:


> Dave Hunt - "A Cup of Trembling: Jerusalem and Bible Prophecy"


I had that when it came out! That IS a stinker!

-----Added 12/13/2008 at 12:39:11 EST-----



Herald said:


> Am I able to plead the Christian version of the 5th?


No Bill, motion denied, you are bot a Member and Mod. on this Board. I am afraid, you must open that closet!


----------



## Gesetveemet

_*Let's Go Soul Winning:*_ _BY DR. JACK HYLES_. 


Here are simple step-by-step lessons in exactly how to lead a _soul_ to . . . http://jackhyles.net/soulwin.shtml
Not actually a silly book but a very sad book.


----------



## Jon Lake

Gesetveemet said:


> _*Let's Go Soul Winning:*_ _BY DR. JACK HYLES_.
> 
> 
> Here are simple step-by-step lessons in exactly how to lead a _soul_ to . . . Let's Go Soul Winning - By Jack Hyles
> Not actually a silly book but a very sad book.


I would say silly and sad in a chaotic melange.


----------



## Romans922

"Just Like Jesus" by Max Lucado

"Emerging Churches" by Gibbs/Bolger


----------



## N. Eshelman

Before Jerusalem Fell by John Hagee


----------



## TsonMariytho

Herald said:


> Am I able to plead the Christian version of the 5th?



There isn't a Christian version of the 5th. But until Joshua commands us to "give glory to God" and 'fess up, I think you and I are going to be OK.


----------



## Jon Lake

TsonMariytho said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I able to plead the Christian version of the 5th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a Christian version of the 5th. But until Joshua commands us to "give glory to God" and 'fess up, I think you and I are going to be OK.
Click to expand...

My thread not Joshua's.


----------



## Augusta

Chaplainintraining said:


> Here is another one.
> 
> Daily Devotions of Smith Wigglesworth



I had totally forgotten about S. Wigglesworth. I read a few books on his life and ministry also. *shudder* Praise God for setting my feet upon the Rock!


----------



## Jon Lake

By the way, I should mention, this does not HAVE to be a book that is heretical. Bad can mean the Theology is OK, but it is VERY poorly written! (I like my threads to be pretty open.)


----------



## Augusta

Oh, I also read this horrible book called _Satan's Underground _which stretched credulity but was supposd to be this great testimony. And I also read this other supposed, only God knows, testimony of a gal. It was called _Come Into My Parlor_ about a girl growing up in Wales in a family of spiritualists who had seances in their parlor and their family line was supposedly "touched" with this ability. These books were much circulated in the charismatic crowd we were in.


----------



## E Nomine

nleshelman said:


> Before Jerusalem Fell by John Hagee



Before Jerusalem Fell is by Kenneth Gentry (and not silly at all).


Maybe you're thinking of Jerusalem Countdown, or Battle for Jerusalem, or the Jerusalem Code, or the 7 Jerusalemic Secrets of Prosperity, or John Hagee Saves Jerusalem, or...


----------



## JM

The silliest book I ever read wasn't a Christian work, it was titled, "The History of Farting."  I still have it.


----------



## Romans922

Another one that I have read is "No Other Standard" by Greg Bahnsen --> That was just silly. What was he thinking!!!


----------



## sotzo

Not really considered a book but I'd have to say Jack Chick tracts.


----------



## Davidius

Probably "The Barbarian Way: Unleash the Untamed Faith Within" by Erwin McManus


----------



## jambo

Nine O'clock in the morning
Devotions from "Two Listeners"

There was one book by a woman whose name I can't remember who saw 666 in everything. From eggs to visa cards, the apollo space capsule to whatever you care to name-she saw the beast in it. I can't remember the title either but the cover had a man with a bar code on his forehead.

-----Added 12/13/2008 at 04:24:17 EST-----



sotzo said:


> Not really considered a book but I'd have to say Jack Chick tracts.



I'd forgotten about Jack Chick but I would also include them. Specially his Alberto ones.


----------



## Herald

Jon Lake said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Hunt - "A Cup of Trembling: Jerusalem and Bible Prophecy"
> 
> 
> 
> I had that when it came out! That IS a stinker!
> 
> -----Added 12/13/2008 at 12:39:11 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I able to plead the Christian version of the 5th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Bill, motion denied, you are both a Member and Mod. on this Board. I am afraid, you must open that closet!
Click to expand...


How about I just abuse my moderator authority and refuse to answer!

-----Added 12/13/2008 at 04:44:39 EST-----

Okay, okay. I've read _all_ the Left Behind books and one Frank Peretti book. Does that make you happy?!


----------



## Pilgrim

I have read parts of _New Age Bible Versions_ but didn't read all of it. But that's probably the silliest Christian book I've read any significant portions from. I think I may have read the first chapter of _Jabez_ and maybe a couple of chapters of PDL. I've never read any Lindsey or _Left Behind_ novels. I was converted out of blasphemous views while reading a Dave Hunt book, but I don't think that one in particular, _Occult Invasion_ (something of a bigger, expanded _Seduction_ for the 90's), is that silly. (At least that's my recollection.) A few years later I found his attacks against Calvinism in his newsletter that predated _What Love Is This_ to be silly and incomprehensible and stopped paying attention after that.


----------



## jd.morrison

When I was an infant Christian I read and went nutty over the "Prayer of Jabez".

Then I wised up...

I have also read "The Left Behind Series" back when I wasn't mature in my faith...


----------



## Jon Lake

Herald said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Hunt - "A Cup of Trembling: Jerusalem and Bible Prophecy"
> 
> 
> 
> I had that when it came out! That IS a stinker!
> 
> -----Added 12/13/2008 at 12:39:11 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Herald said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I able to plead the Christian version of the 5th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Bill, motion denied, you are both a Member and Mod. on this Board. I am afraid, you must open that closet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about I just abuse my moderator authority and refuse to answer!
> 
> -----Added 12/13/2008 at 04:44:39 EST-----
> 
> Okay, okay. I've read _all_ the Left Behind books and one Frank Peretti book. Does that make you happy?!
Click to expand...

Thank you Bill, that was pretty painless I hope!

-----Added 12/13/2008 at 08:08:22 EST-----



lwadkins said:


> The Bondage Breaker (alt title "A Demon Made Me Do It!'')



Oh, what a horrid book! A old student of mine had that one! Written by Dr. Rebeccah Brown, who lost her Medical practice and had some major legal problems. She was ...."prescribing" Morphine to herself and a friend. The book recounts an "actual" Werewolf attack on Dr. Brown as I recall.....I will give her benefit of the doubt! THAT was "Sweet Sister Morphine" talking! Yikes!


----------



## Spinningplates2

I read half of Wild At Heart by John Ethridge. Stay away from his "Theology."


----------



## he beholds

Spinningplates2 said:


> I read half of Wild At Heart by John Ethridge. Stay away from his "Theology."



Here's a critique to Wild at Heart written by my brother-in-law (an RP pastor). And here's an article in Christianity Today talking about my B-I-L's critique.


----------



## Beoga

Spinningplates2 said:


> I read half of Wild At Heart by John Ethridge. Stay away from his "Theology."



I concur with this one.
Not only the Left Behind Books, but Left Behind Teens...yeah...


----------



## Marrow Man

How about anything by Henri Nouwen...


----------



## Jon Lake

Marrow Man said:


> How about anything by Henri Nouwen...



I agree! For a man who taught at (what was is) 2? "Ivys" AND Notre Dame, everything I have read is fluff! Good "mention"! I had not even tought about his works , but they fit the bill for BAD.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

I have read many books to determine their suitibility for our church library. Among a very long list of some that deserve no shelf space, some recent rejects are:

Sipping Saints by David Wilkerson

Looking for a Miracle by Wanda Brunstetter

Living the Lord's Prayer by David Timms

Riven by Jerry B. Jenkins

and all of Rick Warren's "Purpose Driven" stuff [I think his purpose was to make money, but other than that I saw no real purpose to the books].


----------



## Spinningplates2

Romans922 said:


> Another one that I have read is "No Other Standard" by Greg Bahnsen --> That was just silly. What was he thinking!!!


This is a great book. I would like to know what was the silly part.


----------



## Pilgrim

Marrow Man said:


> As a new Christian, I read Dave Hunt's _The Seduction of Christianity_ (not so bad, except for some shoddy exegesis), Texx Marrs _Dark Secrets of the New Age_ (he did even realize there is one than one flavor of Presbyterian, believe it or not), and quite a few Jack Chick comic books!



_Some _of the Chick tracts are not too bad.


----------



## Marrow Man

You can read the Chick tracts online here.


----------



## BJClark

Augusta;



> And I also read this other supposed, only God knows, testimony of a gal. It was called _Come Into My Parlor_ about a girl growing up in Whales in a family of spiritualists who had seances in their parlor and their family line was supposedly "touched" with this ability. These books were much circulated in the charismatic crowd we were in.



I'm sorry, but I've got to ask was it about growing up in Whales? Or Wales?

I guess their being 'spiritualist and all' she could have been convinced she was like Pinocchio or something and actually grew up in side of a whale..or maybe it was hallucinations from the drugs while they had the seances??

I'm not meaning to be rude, it just struck me funny when I read it..


----------



## shackleton

Handbook of Spiritual Warfare by Dr. Ed Murphy
What Demons Can do to Saints by Merril F. Unger
Pre-Wrath Rapture of the Church by Marvin Rosenthal
Hidden Prophesies in the Psalms by J. R.R. Church (similar to the bible code nowadays)
Another one by the same author about Hitler and the occult

Many books by Oneness Pentecostal authors about their doctrine and a lot of books about demons, spiritual warfare, fasting, prayer with power, spiritual gifts and how to find yours, things along these lines. Of course, I did not think these were dumb at the time this was the path to enlightenment.


----------



## JonathanHunt

'Honest to God' by Bishop AT Robinson

Classic 1960s liberal manifesto of unbelief


----------



## DMcFadden

Yikes! It doesn't pay to be old on this forum. Too long to read too many of the offending books.

* _ALL_ of the Left Behind books
* Late Great Planet Earth
* Jabez
* Honest to God
* Good News Bible (in leather! it was a gift)
* Peter Wagner books (he was one of my profs at Fuller, a combination of nutty charismania + bean counting obsession with numbers + the deification of technique and pragmatism over theology)
* Several of the Bondage Breaker books
* Like a Mighty Wind (nutty Indonesian raising of the dead guy)
* A Generous Orthodoxy (actually it was neither)
* Purpose Driven [fill in the blanks]
* Several books on Satan
* Several Dave Hunt books


----------



## py3ak

I have you all beat. I was paid to read _The Late Great Planet Earth_ on tape for an elderly Mexican movie producer who wanted to make a movie out of it.

But I think _The Mystery of Iniquity_ by F.V. Dabold may actually be worse.


----------



## Ivan

I've mentioned him before on other threads...C.S. Lovett. I don't remember any particular titles but I had a person in the church I grew up in who thought he was wonderful.....

He wasn't.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Marrow Man said:


> You can read the Chick tracts online here.



WHY?


----------



## Jon Lake

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the Chick tracts online here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?
Click to expand...

Well, IF you just want a laugh..."The Death Cookie." is one of his over the top greatest...even the title is funny.


----------



## DMcFadden

MANY of the self-help genre of eisegetical works (e.g., counseling, finance, money management, business management, leadership, motivation, etc.). Maxwell is one of my "favorites" in this category. But there are many who have an idea, loosely attach some out of context verses, and market it as the "Bible's answer to" [x, y, z] (e.g., Gothard).

Interestingly, when the 4th of my 5 kids did a sojourn in prodigality leading me to become distracted enough to commit three "at fault" auto accidents in a single month, it was not some psycho-babble book on "parents in pain" that pulled me out of the slough of despond, but a series on the Providence of God by R.C. Sproul!


----------



## Jon Lake

Anyone ever tried a Watchman Nee book? or wait...is it Lee? Were there two "Watcman" guys...same stuff someone told me. As I understand the "heart" of it is some Zen+w/some Christian Semantics. I have one in a coset...never got around to it.


----------



## DMcFadden

Jon Lake said:


> Anyone ever tried a Watchman Nee book? or wait...is it Lee? Were there two "Watcman" guys...same stuff someone told me. As I understand the "heart" of it is some Zen+w/some Christian Semantics. I have one in a coset...never got around to it.



Witness Lee is the weirder one. Watchman Nee's "Sit, Walk, Stand" is frequently read and cited favorably despite some of his notions.


----------



## Jon Lake

DMcFadden said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever tried a Watchman Nee book? or wait...is it Lee? Were there two "Watcman" guys...same stuff someone told me. As I understand the "heart" of it is some Zen+w/some Christian Semantics. I have one in a coset...never got around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witness Lee is the weirder one. Watchman Nee's "Sit, Walk, Stand" is frequently read and cited favorably despite some of his notions.
Click to expand...

Dennis was I correct about the Zen/Christian thing? It has been a while since I read about their stuff.


----------



## DMcFadden

Jon Lake said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever tried a Watchman Nee book? or wait...is it Lee? Were there two "Watcman" guys...same stuff someone told me. As I understand the "heart" of it is some Zen+w/some Christian Semantics. I have one in a coset...never got around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witness Lee is the weirder one. Watchman Nee's "Sit, Walk, Stand" is frequently read and cited favorably despite some of his notions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dennis was I correct about the Zen/Christian thing? It has been a while since I read about their stuff.
Click to expand...


Honestly, it has been 38 years since I read it. My memory is a little too weak for that analysis. I would say that Watchman Nee was an authentic Christian with no formal Bible training who tended to carry over too much of his former worldview, mostly out of ignorance. He also suffered due to imprecision of his language and the odd collection of books and authors that he had access to. They tended toward the Pentecostal and the emotional. Witness Lee, however, held to some genuinely heretical (or at least heterodox) notions regarding the local church. It is a matter of some dispute how faithfully he carried on the teachings of Watchman Nee, who spent his last two decades in prison at the hands of the Chinese communists.


----------



## moral necessity

The Mystery of the Ages
The United States and Britain in Prophecy

Both by Herbert W. Armstrong


----------



## jd.morrison

OHHHH MY GOSH! I FORGOT...

I have read the:

*New World Translation of Holy Scripture*

Talk about pulling teeth to prove your theologically invalid point... ouch!


----------



## JohnGill

*At least the Bibliography was good*

Riplinger's New Age Bible Versions is about the silliest I've read. If you throw out everything except the bibliography you have a useful resource tool.

I would also consider J. Dwight Pentecost's Thing To Come as one of the silliest books I've read. It's one of the best refutations of pre-tribulationism I've read and it is for it.

Forgot about The Shack & Peter S. Ruckman's Problem Texts.


----------



## Jon Lake

JohnGill said:


> Riplinger's New Age Bible Versions is about the silliest I've read. If you throw out everything except the bibliography you have a useful resource tool.
> 
> I would also consider J. Dwight Pentecost's Thing To Come as one of the silliest books I've read. It's one of the best refutations of pre-tribulationism I've read and it is for it.


Agreed. For my money Gail is THE winner, her being pro KJO has little to to with it, it could have been Pro-NASB or even a fiction novel, it is her style, or lack thereof.


----------



## LockTheDeadbolt

DMcFadden said:


> MANY of the self-help genre of eisegetical works (e.g., counseling, finance, money management, business management, leadership, motivation, etc.). Maxwell is one of my "favorites" in this category. But there are many who have an idea, loosely attach some out of context verses, and market it as the "Bible's answer to" [x, y, z] (e.g., Gothard).



I actually had a professor at the Wesleyan college I attended who called John Maxwell a "spirit of antichrist" to his face at one of the campus open forums. That brought no small amount of controversy to the campus...

-----Added 12/15/2008 at 10:15:42 EST-----

_Larson's Book of Spiritual Warfare_ by "The Real Exorcist," Bob Larson

The Real Exorcist

It's gonna be hard to show my face in public after admitting this one...


----------



## FenderPriest

CBD Catalog 
First 5 _Left Behind_ books... I couldn't handle it after that.


----------



## panta dokimazete

FenderPriest said:


> CBD Catalog
> First 5 _Left Behind_ books... I couldn't handle it after that.



Only took me 2, thank the Lord!

Did I miss someone confessing the Peretti books?

Amazon.com: This Present Darkness: Frank E. Peretti: Books

Can I have a witness?

Only 2 there, too...


----------



## Jon Peters

1994 by Harold Camping

-----Added 12/15/2008 at 12:11:41 EST-----

I thought of another one: Blue Like Jazz by Donald Miller


----------



## DMcFadden

If you want to move from bad writing and logic to "merely" a negative impact on the church, try just about any of the tendentious, revisionistic, egalitarian books. Many of them are well written and quite scholarly, but YIKES! _Discovering Biblical Equality _(the original edition with the chapter by the lesbian who attempted to murder her lover's husband so she could have her to herself) and a host of similar minded books coming out of IVP over the last two decades have significantly impacted young evangelicals. They are of a piece with the pro-gay evangelical books by people like lesbian Mollenkott, _Is the Homosexual My Neighbor?_ Now in those two categories of books, the works are beyond silly, they are dangerous!


----------



## kvanlaan

Many Left Behind books.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

I had a Jesus comic book by "Archie" Comics when I was five.

In it white, blue eyed and handsome Jesus told his white disciples to cast their nets into the water in an abbreviated lesson from the gospels.

It is the only Biblical story on earth with a picture of Jughead on the top left hand corner of the cover to identify the printing company.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Speaking of silly.

[video=youtube;20Q32xIyoeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Q32xIyoeo[/video]


----------



## PastorTim

I am ashamed to say that I read Osteen's "Your Best Life Now". Gave me a better insight into his Christless Christianity and cult-like theology.
Ashamed, because precious time was wasted on silly reading. There ya go, I have confessed it, I feel soooo much better now.


----------



## jaybird0827

Option C, considering only the options offered.


----------



## cris

I once was into Kenneth Copeland stuff, so I used to read a lot of his magazines, and also a book by him called "Prayer - your foundation to success"


----------



## merkitheology

Do not tell anyone but i once read "The Shack" and that is one hour of my life that I can never have back and can honestly say I feel just a little stupider for having read it.


----------



## Annalissa

Blue Tick said:


> Frank Peretti novels. Not really silly just bad theology.



Read those too when I was younger...kinda freaky.


----------



## Hamalas

merkitheology said:


> Do not tell anyone but i once read "The Shack" and that is one hour of my life that I can never have back and can honestly say I feel just a little stupider for having read it.



That's exactly what my mom said!


----------



## Rich Koster

Intercessory Prayer-Dutch Sheets

Oh Lord deliver me from my problems, but let me keep my pigs.- Gene Scott

An official AoG pamphlet- "Our Distinctive Doctrine"

Primary Purpose- Ted Haggard

Cyndi Jacobs- Possesing the Gates of the Enemy

You may ask why I read these...when I was a child I read like a child.......
if the cover looked cool, I tried it.


----------



## Mushroom

A collection of Charles Finney sermons. Nearly killed me.


----------



## Zeno333

On a similar note but different, there is a book that at the time that i bought it, I thought that it was very silly, to the point of almost throwing it out. I read it, and because of reading other books related to it also, I now feel it is one of the best books written on the subject. Drum roll.....that book is David Chilton's commentary on Revelation, "The Days of Vengeance".


----------



## Anton Bruckner

left behind.


----------



## Witsius

Well...of course I read Lindsey (and Lindsay), and most of Jeffrey's and I have all of Hunt's.
*Seduction* got banned over the pulpit in my former 'church' and, having read it several times during the months prior to it's banning, it was instrumental in getting me out of there (a 2nd wave charismatic, authoritarian, independent group).

BTW, while I was there (in the earlier years), I read and bought Schuller to give away to friends and family.  
(there is no embarrassed emoticon)


----------



## Puritan Sailor

_Angels on Assignment_, by Charles Hunter and Roland Buck. 

I read it when I was a charismatic teen and thought it was awesome. Not anymore...


----------



## wookie

Amazon.com: Destined to Reign: The Secret to Effortless Success, Wholeness and Victorious Living: Joseph Prince: Books Amazon.com: Left Behind: A Novel of the Earth's Last Days (Left Behind No. 1): Tim LaHaye, Jerry B. Jenkins: Books Amazon.com: A Generous Orthodoxy: Why I Am a Missional, Evangelical, Post/Protestant, Liberal/Conservative, Mystical/Poetic, Biblical, Charismatic/Contemplative, Fundamentalist/Calvinist, Anabaptist/Anglican, Methodist, Catholic, Green, Incarnational


----------



## Jon 316

I feel like I am back in the 'confessional box' here... 

Joyce Myers: Battlefield for the Mind! 

Yonghi Cho
Kenneth Copeland
Kenneth Hagin
Benny Hinn
Roberts Liarsdon (very scary)

ok... I think I will stop... Fortunately I discovered James Montgomery Boice


----------



## jwithnell

The weird thing about Hal Lindsey, is that I read his stuff before I think I was a believer -- hey I lived in Georgia and went to church so everything had to be OK, right?


----------



## Mark Hettler

Would have to be whichever book it was in the "Left Behind" series, where the plague where people break out of boils is in its earliest beginning stages, and Fortunato complains to Carpathia that he has a sore on his "left behind."


----------



## Rich Koster

That quote may be from "The Mark" (it may have left one after healing)


----------

